# سؤال عن : كيفية حساب كمية حديد التسليح



## image (24 يوليو 2010)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

انا مهندس حديث التخرج و طبعا بتجيني الرسومات جاهزة بالنسبة للتصميم الانشائي ياريت لو تشرحوا طريقة حساب كمية الحديد المطلوبة في سقف اذا كانت الرسومات جاهزة 
طبعا انا عندي فكرة بس بسيطة نوعا ما و هي حساب الحديد في المتر المربع 
حسب قانون = (القطر2\ 13500) *عدد السيخ ) بعد حساب الكمية نضربها في الامتار المربعة للسقف كامل
بس السؤال هو كيف حساب الحديد بطريقة ساهلة لاي قطاع خرساني و تكون اقتصادية بحيث الكمية اللي اطلبها اذا زادت كيف اعرف اني ممكن استفيد منها في مكان تاني 

اعذروني على الاسلوب الغير مفهوم بس اكيد في مهندسين فهمو و لو كلام بسيط ومستني ردودكم :2: ​


----------



## emad najy (24 يوليو 2010)

السلام عليكم ..... 
اريد معرفة طريقة سهلة لحساب كميات حديد التسليح


----------



## aia1986 (25 يوليو 2010)

السلام عليكم
اخي الكريم هناك ملفات اكسل مرفقة في مواضيع كثيرة ومتكررة...ما عليك الا انك تنزلها........سهلة جدا وسريعة جدا جدا......................


----------



## رامى2020 (25 يوليو 2010)

أخى الكريم يمكن حساب كمية الحديد بعمل تفريدة طبقا للتصميم الانشائى وعمل جدول ( على الاكسل) وبمعرفة أطوال الأسياخ ووزن المتر الطولى ( كجم) لكل قطر يمكن معرفة الكمية المطلوبة بالطن


----------



## engmhelal (1 أغسطس 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
طريقه تقريبيه لحساب وزن الحديد في العناصر الخرسانيه
لو منزل تقليدي ( بلدي ) سكني
كثافه الحديد في العناصر الخرسانيه تقريبا 100 كجم حديد لكل م3 خرسانه

أما بالنسبه لملفات تساعدة في الحصر ممكن اعطيك الملفات دي 
حصر حديد وخرسانه القواعد المنفصله والكمرات بالنظام الأمريكي
http://www.4shared.com/file/200609518/40495f99/BEAMS_____.html

حصر حديد التسليح والخرسانه للكمرات المستمرة بالنظام العادي (يوجد حديد مكسح) بالكمره
http://www.4shared.com/file/8qTSUsSM/01_____.html
الكود المصري للتفاصيل الإنشائية
http://www.4shared.com/file/231646137/60d23297/____.html

الكود السوري للتفاصيل الإنشائية
http://www.4shared.com/file/233046367/5fe7e088/3____.html
موسوعه البقري
http://www.4shared.com/document/mZRhJk4J/__online.html
نسالكم الدعاء لي ولوالدي وللمسلمين والمسلمات الأحياء منهم والأموات
لا تنسونا بالدعاء
والسلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
في الختام سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم


----------



## ام ايوية (2 أغسطس 2010)

اشكر لكم حسن تعاونكم في مدنا بالمفيد


----------



## alyweeka1 (16 أغسطس 2010)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## ايمن*** (16 أغسطس 2010)

مشكور جزاك الله خير


----------



## amefight (16 أغسطس 2010)

اخى مثلا لو انت عايز تعرف وزن المتر الطولى من الحديد فاى 12
عندك ( الوزن = الكثافة * الحجم ) 
مساحة قطر ال 12 = (3.14/4) * (1.2)^2
=1.13سم2
اذن وزن المتر الطولى = 0.789*1.13=0.891كجم من قطر 12سم
اذن لو عندك طول القطعة 3 م 
اذن وزن القطعة = 3*0.891=2.67 كجم 
اسال الله ان اكون ساعدتك


----------



## بابلغيث (16 أغسطس 2010)

مشكوووووور وجزاك الله خير


----------



## تامر شهير (17 أغسطس 2010)

amefight قال:


> اخى مثلا لو انت عايز تعرف وزن المتر الطولى من الحديد فاى 12
> عندك ( الوزن = الكثافة * الحجم )
> مساحة قطر ال 12 = (3.14/4) * (1.2)^2
> =1.13سم2
> ...



جزاك الله خيرا .. اخى الكريم ..
واضيف انه بعد الاختصارات يمكن ان تكون هذه الحسبة هى كما يلى ..
القطر بالملم (مربع )/162

فمثلا وزن المتر الطولى من الفاى 12
يساوى =144/162=88.

اذن وزن ال3 متر مثلا = 3*88.=:70:


----------



## تامر شهير (17 أغسطس 2010)

واضيف .. اننى بفضل الله امتلك حسبة احسب بها كمية الحديد وهى تقريبية .. وذلك لتحديد كمية الحديد من قبل ان اصمم ..
وهى للسقف المصمت 
فان تكنت تقصد ذلك فانا تحت امرك

اما ان كنت تقصد حساب كمية الحديد .. بعد التصميم ..
فما عليك الا ان تقوم بتفريد الحديد ومع نفسك بقا

تقبل تحيتى
فى رعاية الله 
السلام عليكم


----------



## image (18 أغسطس 2010)

تسلمو يا شباب .. ما عدمناكم ان شاء الله و جعلها الله في ميزان حسناتكم


----------



## عزام عبدالناصر (18 أغسطس 2010)

كل ده حاجات تقريبيه وبالخبره هتعرف كل حاجه


----------



## mokh (18 أغسطس 2010)

tmrr قال:


> واضيف .. اننى بفضل الله امتلك حسبة احسب بها كمية الحديد وهى تقريبية .. وذلك لتحديد كمية الحديد من قبل ان اصمم ..
> وهى للسقف المصمت
> فان تكنت تقصد ذلك فانا تحت امرك
> 
> ...



الف شكر اخ tmrr وياريت لو تذكرلنا الطريقه اللى بتقول عليها تقريبيه للافاده


----------



## amefight (18 أغسطس 2010)

*جزاك الله خيرا .. اخى الكريم*



tmrr قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا .. اخى الكريم ..
> واضيف انه بعد الاختصارات يمكن ان تكون هذه الحسبة هى كما يلى ..
> القطر بالملم (مربع )/162
> 
> ...



جزاك الله خيرا .. اخى الكريم فعلا طريقتك اسرع


----------



## ابو العطا (18 أغسطس 2010)

شكرا جزيلا يا اخوه وننتظرالمزيد
وشكرا


----------



## أسامه نواره (18 أغسطس 2010)

الاخ المهندس/ image
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​هناك نسب تقريبيه للحديد فى العناصر الانشائيه متعارف عليها وهى كالاتى :-
1- قواعد مسلحه منفصله بدون ميدات رابطه = 50 الى 60 كجم / متر مكعب خرسانه مسلحه 
2- ميدات منفصله اعلى القواعد المسلحه = 140 الى 160 كجم / متر مكعب خرسانه مسلحه 
3- قواعد منفصله مع ميدات مسلحه فى منسوب واحد = 90 الى 100 كجم / متر مكعب خرسانه مسلحه 
4- أعمده = 160 الى 190 كحم / متر مكعب خرسانه مسلحه 
5- سقف بلاطه عاديه ( solid slab) بكمرات ساقطه = 90 الى 100 كجم / مترمكعب خرسانه مسلحه 
6- سقف هوردى بكمرات ساقطه = 80 الى 100 كجم / متر مكعب خرسانه مسلحه 
7- سقف هوردى بكمرات مدفونه = 110 الى 120 كجم / متر مكعب خرسانه مسلحه 
8- سقف بلاطه لاكمريه ( flat slab) بدون كمرات ساقطه = 140 الى 160 كجم / متر مكعب خرسانه مسلحه 
9- لبشه مسلحه بدون كمرات مقلوبه = 90 الى 100 كجم/ متر مكعب خرسانه مسلحه 
تقبل تحياتى واتمنى اوقات سعيده​


----------



## سهيل البابلي (18 أغسطس 2010)

معلومات مفيده والله شكرا على مساهمات الجميع


----------



## mokh (19 أغسطس 2010)

أسامه نواره قال:


> الاخ المهندس/ image
> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​هناك نسب تقريبيه للحديد فى العناصر الانشائيه متعارف عليها وهى كالاتى :-
> 1- قواعد مسلحه منفصله بدون ميدات رابطه = 50 الى 60 كجم / متر مكعب خرسانه مسلحه
> 2- ميدات منفصله اعلى القواعد المسلحه = 140 الى 160 كجم / متر مكعب خرسانه مسلحه
> ...





الف شكر يا هندسه 
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## image (22 أغسطس 2010)

الله يخليكم يا باش مهندسين ... كفيتو و وفيتو .. رمضان كريم عليكم


----------



## ابو الأمين (22 أغسطس 2010)

مشكوووووووور


----------



## ماجدان (22 أغسطس 2010)

أسامه نواره قال:


> الاخ المهندس/ image
> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​هناك نسب تقريبيه للحديد فى العناصر الانشائيه متعارف عليها وهى كالاتى :-
> 1- قواعد مسلحه منفصله بدون ميدات رابطه = 50 الى 60 كجم / متر مكعب خرسانه مسلحه
> 2- ميدات منفصله اعلى القواعد المسلحه = 140 الى 160 كجم / متر مكعب خرسانه مسلحه
> ...



الأخ المهندس اسامه نواره 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

كيف الحال 

اتفق مع سيادتك فى النسب المذكوره وأعلم أنها نسب تقريبيه تماما 
ولكن فى راى للتدقيق 
فإن 
النسبه رقم 2 = 100 كجم فقط ويزيد إذن أن الميده تكون على ألأغلب والأكثر ولا تزيد عن 3: 4 أسياخ فاى 12 مم 
وتحسب النسب مع القواعد أيضا 
يعنى نسبة القواعد مع الميده سواء عالى القاعده أو فى المستوى حوالى 100 كجم / م3 

النسبه رقم 8 = 120 : 140 كجم / م 3 تقريبا ولاتزيد 

النسبه رقم 9 = 120 : 140 كجم / م3 إذ أنها بلاطه خرسانيه مسطحه مقلوبه 

ولا أيه رأيك سيدى الفاضل 

على فكره اتحدث عن ميده طبعا وليس شداد لأن الشداد يحسب طبقا للحاله المصممه 
والبلاطه الفلات سلاب دون أى كمر مخفى ومساحات متوسطه او تقليديه


----------



## civilworks (18 نوفمبر 2010)

الطرية المثلى لمعرفة كميات الحديد هي تفريده .. لمعرفة أدق تفاصيل 

يمكنك استخدام البرنامج التالي .. و هو بسيط .. فقط قم بتستيبه على الجهاز و اطلع على ملف المساعدة لتعرف طريقة التعامل معه ... 

و بعمل ملف اكسل بسيط بعد الحصول على اطوال الحديد المفرد من ذلك البرنامج يمكنك معرفة اوزان الحديد الذي يجب توريده و تحميله على سعر المشروع 

http://rapidshare.com/#!download|36...-_-Shebin-EnG.CoM-_-By-Ahmed_Nasser.rar|34238

اتمنى أن تعم الفائدة للجميع


----------



## أحمد رزق غطاس (18 نوفمبر 2010)

*معرفات المناقصات*

ممكن حد يعرفني ازي نكسب اي مناقصه ولا لهامعاير الرجؤ الرد وشكرا:15:


----------



## asamamin (3 ديسمبر 2010)

*حديد التسليح*

السلام عليكم : ارجو معرفة كمية الحديد الازمة لبناء مساحة 127م2 تقريبا وذلك لمعرفة التكلفة المبدئية للبناء ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## غادة عبد الكريم (3 ديسمبر 2010)

مششششششششششششششششششششششششششششكورين


----------



## محمود مدكور (3 ديسمبر 2010)

أسامه نواره قال:


> الاخ المهندس/ image
> 
> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​هناك نسب تقريبيه للحديد فى العناصر الانشائيه متعارف عليها وهى كالاتى :-
> 1- قواعد مسلحه منفصله بدون ميدات رابطه = 50 الى 60 كجم / متر مكعب خرسانه مسلحه
> ...


 

بارك الله فيك​


----------



## abuaaminah_79 (4 ديسمبر 2010)

مشكورين جدا جدا......طب لو حبيت اعرف انا عايز سلك رباط قد ايه بعد حصر الحديد....هل بحسبه كنسبة من الحديد المستخدم؟


----------



## ام شاد (28 يناير 2011)

ارجو منكم الرد 
لدي ارض تربتها طينية مساحة البناء 250م2
ايهما افضل للبناء الحوائط الحاملة ام القواعد واذا قولتولي قواعد كمية الحديد كم
والسقف هوردي و3طوابق
ولكن اريد معرفة الحديد حتى الطابق الارضي وفي المستقبل ساكمل باقي الطوابق


----------



## مصطفى المطني (28 يناير 2011)

ارجو تجريب هذا البرنامج
http://www.4shared.com/file/FO3TGweH/___.html


----------



## املاك (29 يناير 2011)

*مشكوووووور وجزاك الله خير*​


----------



## eng.b.alkahtani (30 يناير 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## المهندس الأَشهَب (25 فبراير 2011)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## محمددهب (28 يناير 2012)

مشكورين وللاطلاع هناك ملفات اكسل مرفقة في مواضيع اخري وهي ملفات مفيده جدا


----------

